# General > General Chat >  Hunter63

## crashdive123

H63 was feeling short of breath.  He has been admitted to the hospital.  They've been running tests and are scheduled for more tomorrow.  Nothing conclusive yet.  Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.

----------


## Rick

Well that is not good. I don't suppose you have an address for him?

----------


## randyt

He will be in my thoughts and prayers

----------


## Rick

I went back and looked at the Christmas Exchange. Phaedrus had him so I've reached out to Phaedrus to see if he still has Hunter's address. I'd like to send him a get well card. Obviously, that would be a PM thing and not a post for the world to see thing.

----------


## crashdive123

I've got it.  I'll send you a PM.

----------


## nell67

Oh no!, I hope and pray he is okay.

----------


## Phaedrus

Addy sent, Rick. I hope he's okay!

----------


## DSJohnson

Praying for Hunter....

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Please keep updates coming as they arise.  My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.

Please forward mailing address to me as well.

Alan

----------


## Antonyraison

oh No! Aww man, I hope Hunter63 will be ok, his such a nice guy really enjoy him

----------


## BENESSE

Praying for Hunter's recovery and his family's strength through it all.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

That's weird. Is there any idea at all what's wrong? I just went through two months of exhaustion (which included a hospital trip and a month of bed rest) and all they came up with was bronchitis, viral syndrome, and low potassium. Nothing to explain the exhaustion. I wonder if there's some kind of virus going around that they don't know how to diagnose.

I'll be praying for him.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

I'm praying, too.  Great guy.

----------


## madmax

Prayers sent.

My wife's been down for 11 days.  Diagnosed today with bronchitis.

----------


## oldsoldier

Prayers going his way.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I will concur that there is something in the air that is not being or cannot be explained.  I am on day 9 of coughing and just a general feeling of ill health.  Every time I go outside to do anything I get dizzy and have to come back in.  I got a steroid shot, cough syrup and antibiotics.  I think it is getting better, .... I think.  This is not a year to be playing around with even allergies or a cold, much less bronchitis or the flu.


Alan

----------


## chiggersngrits

Sorry to here that, I know he will be missed down at the saloon. get well soon buddy.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

Hope he gets better soon!

----------


## laughingbeetle

Get well soon Hunter63

----------


## Rollicks

I hope he's okay.

----------


## pete lynch

Thoughts and prayers for a quick recovery go out to Hunter.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Speedy healing to H63

----------


## MrFixIt

Heard the news this morning...prayers sent for hunter63, his family and for a quick recovery.

----------


## crashdive123

Just got off the phone with him.  Been in the hospital since Thursday and not sure how much longer he will be there.  Maybe one to three weeks.  As many of you know, he has had heart issues in the past.  So far they think that plus a touch of pneumonia may have caused the shortness of breath.  He was scheduled for a heart cath, but has developed an infection that has to be cleared up first.  He is still in good spirits.

----------


## Phaedrus

I'm glad to hear he's holding up well.  Hopefully they'll get him fixed up soon!

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

It's too bad sick people have to go to the hospital....  They might get well faster if they weren't exposed to every germ that each of them have.  

Rick's statement to the effect that, "If it's not your time, not even a Doctor can kill you", certainly rings true.


Alan

----------


## BENESSE

Glad to hear ol' Hunter's on the mend. Hope he continues improving and checks in soon.

----------


## sjj

Thoughts and Prayers.

----------


## 1stimestar

Thoughts and prayers Hunter.  I got hit with the flu and bronchitis and it kicked me in the rear for good.  Hopefully you will be on the mend soon buddy.

----------


## hayshaker

i'll pray for his recovery we talked not so long ago. was'nt too spiffy then.

----------


## DSJohnson

Still praying

----------


## BENESSE

Hang in there, Hunter, we are all praying for you, sending you good thoughts and wishes for strength and endurance.

----------


## Faiaoga

> Hang in there, Hunter, we are all praying for you, sending you good thoughts and wishes for strength and endurance.


Right On.  Keep on trucking.  :Clover:  :Clover:

----------


## Solar Geek

Just saw this. Prayers inbound for Hunter and* he knows I am close enough if he needs help. D*ang, so many of the good guys/gals are down for the count .

----------


## LowKey

Sending all good wishes. Hoping youre feeling better soon.

----------


## aflineman

Hope you are feeling better Hunter.

----------


## crashdive123

Just spoke with H63.  He got home from the hospital today.  They are still not sure what is wrong with him, and some of the problems he is having (very weak) may have been caused by some of the medications they tried on him.  He will get on line when he is able.

----------


## pete lynch

Thanks for checking in on our good friend.

----------


## 1stimestar

We are all praying for you Hunter.

----------


## BENESSE

Thanks for the update Crash.
Not a day goes by that I don't wonder how H is doing and that I don't offer prayers that he gets well soon.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks everyone....this group of people looks after their own for al long as I have been here...
Many thanks to one and all, does make a big difference to have support for all over the world

This is the first time I have online since my ride in the Red and White bus.
Word of advice ....Don't go to hospitals...they will kill ya.
At home....now...... but I"M so weak I am having a major problem getting to my feet that I have visiting nurse coming tomorrow to discuss secret ninja ways of getting me up.

Maybe spend some time in (shudder) rehab/assisted living.....but not for anything fun.

Oddly enough I walked to the big red bus 12 day ago ...and was moving around fairly well ?????right up to this morning.

So that is where I stand(or sit)....won't really get into more details until I can find out what's going on.
Lots of possible reasons but kept coming up with more and different stuff........Most all brought on medication from the day before???


THanks again to each and every one....most don't realise how much good the thoughts, prayers, and good wishes do....but they really do. 

.
So time for a nap......
BYW Had 489 emails to ditch....LOL

----------


## randyt

It's good to hear from you.

----------


## Solar Geek

Hunter63 SO glad you are home!  Just in time for our ice storm. Many prayers inbound your way. SG

----------


## Batch

Glad your home bro!

----------


## Phaedrus

It's good to hear from you, Hunter63!  We were worried but it's good to see you're back home.  Better there than in the hospital, which as you say is no place for a sick person!

----------


## pete lynch

Glad to hear you are home. Getting back home is always the best remedy for after a stay at the hospital.

----------


## Phaedrus

When you're up to it, Hunter63, you should pop in over at BUSA and let 'em all know you're still kicking. :Yes:

----------


## BENESSE

There's no place like home, Hunter, glad you made it back. NOW you can start getting better for real. The puppy and Mrs. H are gonna make sure. And on our end, we'll try to wrestle up some trolls and hold them around long enough for your entertainment.

Good to hear your "voice" again.

----------


## Rick

Hey. Take life easy for a bit. Time to supervise more and work less. Yeah, that's the ticket.

----------


## MrFixIt

Good news hunter, praying for a speedy recovery.
And maybe that nurse will be young and pretty...

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

I'm glad to hear (see? read?) that you're back home.  Hopefully, it won't take too long to recover from all the help you received.  ;o)

----------


## DSJohnson

Yea!!  Answered Prayers!!  We will continue to pray for your complete restoration and recovery Hunter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 1stimestar

Oh so good to hear from you Hunter.  Speedy recovery my friend.

----------


## Desert Rat!

glad your home, hope you are feeling better. :Rockon:

----------


## Antonyraison

> Thanks everyone....this group of people looks after their own for al long as I have been here...
> Many thanks to one and all, does make a big difference to have support for all over the world
> 
> This is the first time I have online since my ride in the Red and White bus.
> Word of advice ....Don't go to hospitals...they will kill ya.
> At home....now...... but I"M so weak I am having a major problem getting to my feet that I have visiting nurse coming tomorrow to discuss secret ninja ways of getting me up.
> 
> Maybe spend some time in (shudder) rehab/assisted living.....but not for anything fun.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that you home Hunter63.
I hope you recover well, take it easy and relax for now.

----------


## WalkingTree

glad you're back home man

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

All you had to do was start practicing some of your fire starting techniques and they would have let you out of the hospital earlier.

Alan

----------


## Rick

Wait a minute. He uses road flares. That would not have been pretty....just sayin'.....

----------


## hunter63

Well time check in......lasted one day at home....just really weak...had a problem getting around ....little stuff like getting in an out of recliner, a bathroom.....
Soooooooo after some close calls, decided to do the therapy in  rehab......
Not sure what is going on....but the weakneww seems to have come from overloading me with IV until couldn't lift my leg off a bed....?????

Soooooo...after a week I can now sit-up in bed....and go to the restroom by myself......
Two rehabe ladies....with a goal and a mean streak working the the carp out of me....but is helping.

Been tough and interesting...they kinda force you into submission. them they set you straight.

Never ever though I would ever be this helpless....

Survival is more them what pack or knife to buy.....more about choosing what assisted living facility.....LOL.....

Seems like it will be a while yet..... .

Well add more later.....off to the  breakfast.

Thanks again to one and all.......good to know you have friends...............

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Have they found out what's going on yet? From what you've been saying, this sounds exactly like what happened to me and nobody knows what my problem was. I'd really like to know.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Whatever happened to, "First, do no harm" in the medical profession?

----------


## Rick

If I had two rehab ladies taking me to the bathroom I'd never get better....just sayin'....Hang in there. We need help around the campfire. Whenever there's an empty chair the dang raccoons wander in and take a seat. Then someone has to get up and shoo 'em away. The blasted things eat more than Kyrat does.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Hang in there man, you know, like that guy who was mauled by the bear and had to survive on bugs and stuff just to get his rifle back.  I'd think a bear could do more damage than two rehab ladies, but I could be wrong.

Alan

----------


## Phaedrus

Wishing you well, buddy!  Hang in there, do the rehab and hopefully you'll be out of there and back to your real life soon.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Alan, I'd put my money on the nurses.

----------


## crashdive123

Hope the Nurse Ratchet twins get you back to your old self soon.

----------


## BENESSE

> Hope the Nurse Ratchet twins get you back to your old self soon.


They did wonders for Wildthang so there must be something to it.

----------


## LowKey

For years after I saw that movie I thought it was Nurse Ratsh!t...

Glad to hear you're mobile again, Hunter!

----------


## BENESSE

> Never ever though I would ever be this helpless....
> Survival is more them what pack or knife to buy.....


We never factor in _that_ kind of survival when we talk about "Survival" and yet, _that_ kind of survival is the most important one of all.
We prepare for all sorts of things from an array of SHTF to TEOTWAWKI...we store, rotate, upgrade, practice and educate ourselves on a dizzying number of topics. To us, it's the time and money well spent. 

Of course, none of this will matter much if we are not healthy and physically and mentally fit. Maintaining our health should be a non-negotiable part of any preps--not just for ourselves but for our loved ones. We all have a pretty good idea of what it takes and doing _something_ is better than doing nothing. 

Let's wake up before we get that wake-up call, or even worse before it's too late.

----------


## crashdive123

Amen to that.

----------


## hunter63

> We never factor in _that_ kind of survival when we talk about "Survival" and yet, _that_ kind of survival is the most important one of all.
> We prepare for all sorts of things from an array of SHTF to TEOTWAWKI...we store, rotate, upgrade, practice and educate ourselves on a dizzying number of topics. To us, it's the time and money well spent. 
> 
> Of course, none of this will matter much if we are not healthy and physically and mentally fit. Maintaining our health should be a non-negotiable part of any preps--not just for ourselves but for our loved ones. We all have a pretty good idea of what it takes and doing _something_ is better than doing nothing. 
> 
> Let's wake up before we get that wake-up call, or even worse before it's too late.


For sure.....lots of stuff the think about....yet the bottom line is still....all your prep work and the exercise in thought process and practice different scenarios.

Added an extension cord an plug adaptor, need to do it on the Down low....Rules...LOL

BYW I using my old HP machine....maybe won't get stolen like a new machine might...
BUT have the letters are worn off..not a big deal when used every day...but after 3 weeks don't remember  where some letters are....then of course the crumbs under keys...and the hinge duct taped on the screen.

You would laugh, but still here...

----------


## BENESSE

Keep plugging away, Hunter, it gets easier with time and you'll be back up in the saddle again. It's frustrating as heck, tempting to take the path of least resistance as we all like to do in difficult situations.
But if you don't, you'll feel better and get there faster. 

Prayers for strength and a positive frame of mind while you traverse this bumpy road.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> For sure.....lots of stuff the think about....yet the bottom line is still....all your prep work and the exercise in thought process and practice different scenarios.
> 
> Added an extension cord an plug adaptor, need to do it on the Down low....Rules...LOL
> 
> BYW I using my old HP machine....maybe won't get stolen like a new machine might...
> BUT have the letters are worn off..not a big deal when used every day...but after 3 weeks don't remember  where some letters are....then of course the crumbs under keys...and the hinge duct taped on the screen.
> 
> You would laugh, but still here...


Pfft......Mine has all the letters and I still have trouble finding them.  Hahaha.........

(Glad you're doing better.)

----------


## BornthatWay

Oh my I have been out of the loop for so long and just read all these posts today .  Maybe if we could find him a nurse that looks like his old friend Ruth would put a little spark in Hunter.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BENESSE

> Pfft......Mine has all the letters and I still have trouble finding them.  Hahaha.........


I'd expect nothing less from you. Glad you didn't become 2smart while away.

----------


## BENESSE

@ BornthatWay....OMG, you're back!!!!!

I PM'd you a few times but each time your mailbox was too full. Get a plunger and get busy, sistah.  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

Yeah!!!! BornthatWay is Back.......

----------


## Phaedrus

Good to see you back, Bornthatway!  And Hunter63, hope to see you over at BUSA, too.

----------


## Old GI

Get well soon Hunter.  I'm glad you're finding out that PT therapists go to the same DeSade College of Sadism as X-ray techs do.

Also, 2dumb, welcome back.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

You start worrying when they aren't sadists.

----------


## Desert Rat!

Just remember Hunter, you are a member of wilderness survival Geezer "Studs" we get knocked down from time to time but you just get back up and get back after it, stay strong Brother! :Thumbup:

----------


## hunter63

Well, folks....still here in rehab......
Last time I checked in, there was a download for MS....and it loaded.

Couldn't sign on after that....so DW took this old machine to Geek Squad.....said I had to go to MS to reset password...
So just figured it would look at a new one when I get out.

She drought it back it worked.....

Will be backing up all files....

So thanks again everyone....good to see older members checking in as well.

Not sure how much longer ....what a PITA...food sucks.....so just trying to get some sleep and do the PT and OP...

Later.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Did they ever tell you what was wrong with you?  

Alan

----------


## WalkingTree

> Two rehabe ladies...they kinda force you into submission. them they set you straight.


You're just in boot camp.

----------


## hunter63

> Did they ever tell you what was wrong with you?  
> 
> Alan



No not really.....
Well, came in with a shortness of breath...cough and cough, I couldn't catch my breath.....so ended up being treated for pneumonia.....

Then it was a series or other afflictions....with heavy meds basicly messing things up...

Pneumonia treated with antibiotics....killing off good bacteria in colon....causing c-diff (?) (not) .....but was in isolation for 2 weeks
Those meds raised liver enzymes too high....though may be cirrhosis of the liver (not)

Add a angiogram....heart look see and clean out.....

Then over doing the  intervanis ...( I think) ......
Ended up way over weight and couldn't move....182 to 196 overnight

Day at home , but couldn't do basic tasks on getting around.....so off to rehab therapy.......

So not not really.......
What the best BOB for a walker?

I did get my green ribbon,... so I can walk around by myself.....

Still got that hacky cough??????

----------


## BornthatWay

A nice bag with Velcro straps to hang on your walker.  Keep candy in it and it is amazing how much better your care get.  My dad kept Hershey kisses for all the nurses and aides and he certainly had them checking on him more often.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> No not really.....
> Well, came in with a shortness of breath...cough and cough, I couldn't catch my breath.....so ended up being treated for pneumonia.....
> 
> Then it was a series or other afflictions....with heavy meds basicly messing things up...
> 
> Pneumonia treated with antibiotics....killing off good bacteria in colon....causing c-diff (?) (not) .....but was in isolation for 2 weeks
> Those meds raised liver enzymes too high....though may be cirrhosis of the liver (not)
> 
> Add a angiogram....heart look see and clean out.....
> ...


Well, Hell's Bells!  They can't even tell you what you had so you could brag about living through it?  Maybe you've got "The Vapours"!

Alan

----------


## crashdive123

MadMax has a nice walker set up.  Hopefully he'll post a pic to give you some ideas.

----------


## Solar Geek

HI hunter hope you are feeling better. This bag looks handy for many reasons and is cheap!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/DMI-Walke...rn-5OGGjJ1hXjA

or this one
https://www.amazon.com/Walker-Bag-Vi...50N9ZQCFG&th=1

HOpe that helps.

----------


## hunter63

> HI hunter hope you are feeling better. This bag looks handy for many reasons and is cheap!
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/DMI-Walke...rn-5OGGjJ1hXjA
> 
> or this one
> https://www.amazon.com/Walker-Bag-Vi...50N9ZQCFG&th=1
> 
> HOpe that helps.


Thanks...gonna hunt on down......It's amazing how a coffee cup hanger can seem real important about now.......LOL

Hopefully won't need it for two long......

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Aye. Coffee is a necessity.

----------


## crashdive123

Just got a call from H63's wife.  He is not doing so well.  Currently he is in ICU in a medically induced coma with a ventilator and feeding tube.  Please keep him in your prayers.

----------


## hayshaker

OMG i can't believe this we just spoke not long ago.
i sure will pray for him and diane, thaks for sharing crash.

----------


## Faiaoga

He has my best wishes for recovery.

----------


## MrFixIt

I hope the best for him, prayers sent for him and his family.

----------


## BENESSE

Oh Lord...my heart goes out to him and his family. I will keep him in my daily prayers with hopes and wishes that he pulls through.

----------


## Rick

Prayers will go up for him and his family. He's a tough guy and hope the very best for him.

----------


## pete lynch

Prayers for Hunter.

----------


## 1stimestar

Aw shoot.  Prayers for you Hunter, and your family, and your doctors.

----------


## Solar Geek

Oh this is just terrible news. Prayers for him and his family.  Keep us updated Crash please

----------


## Faiaoga

Keep on going on.  Do not let them grind you down :Yawnb:

----------


## Phaedrus

Man, that's not what I was hoping to hear!  Smoke sent, I sure hope things turn around for him.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I wish they could figure out what's going on in him.

----------


## el-amigo

Hunter, all the best wishes for you! Get well as soon as possible.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

I'm praying for you, too, hunter.  Hang in there!

----------


## oldsoldier

sorry to hear that! Prayers to Hunter and family.

----------


## randyt

God Bless Hunter

----------


## chiggersngrits

Thanks for the update. We are all pulling for you Hunter.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Crash, next time you're in touch with his wife, or hopefully him, give them my regards and tell them there is not a day that goes by that I don't think of them.  

Odd thing about forums like these.  They have given society an unprecedented media to get to know people that we otherwise would never have had the opportunity to converse with.  I'm glad I got to know John on this forum, to read his stories and to know that there are others that share some of the same values as I do.

Of course there's some of the rest of you that I feel the same way about, but I ain't namin names cause then y'all will want to hug or somethin.

My best to Hunter63 and his family.  Hope he gets better soon.

Alan

----------


## Phaedrus

Yeah, it feels like Hunter63 is a neighbor! Sure hope they can get him squared away.

----------


## 1stimestar

Any new news?

----------


## Faiaoga

> Yeah, it feels like Hunter63 is a neighbor! Sure hope they can get him squared away.


He seems to be someone who is a good neighbor and a decent man.  I wish him the best.

----------


## crashdive123

> Any new news?


Nothing new.  I'll call this weekend.

----------


## 1stimestar

Thanks for keeping us updated Crash.  I really care for some of you other members and am sad when it's time for them to go on that last journey.

----------


## Antonyraison

thinking of Hunter. just really one of the nicest friendliest guys ever!

----------


## BENESSE

> Thanks for keeping us updated Crash. I really care for some of you other members and am sad when it's time for them to go on that last journey.


I hope and pray it's just a detour, not the last journey. 

Still kinda expect Sarge to check in.

----------


## Phaedrus

Yeah, I know what you mean, BENESSE.  I miss Sarge.  And I surely do hope that Hunter63 bounces back from this.  Keeping a good thought!

----------


## el-amigo

Is there any news about him?

----------


## crashdive123

H63 was taken off the ventilator today and is breathing on his own.  Keep him and his family in your thoughts and prayers.

----------


## madmax

He's still on my prayer list.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

That's good news. I'm remembering him.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Dammit, crash, don't do that to me!  When I read "H63 was taken off the ventilator today..." I was immediately crushed.  Then I read the rest.

Lead with something like: "H63 is doing better.  He was taken off...".

Thanks for the update.  Really.  No snark this time.

----------


## Phaedrus

Praise be!  I hope we get some more good news soon!

----------


## crashdive123

> Dammit, crash, don't do that to me!  When I read "H63 was taken off the ventilator today..." I was immediately crushed.  Then I read the rest.
> 
> Lead with something like: "H63 is doing better.  He was taken off...".
> 
> Thanks for the update.  Really.  No snark this time.


Now you know how I felt when his wife was on his phone and said "John was taken off the respirator".  I was driving.........was getting ready to pull over until she continued.

----------


## Rick

That is good news. I send good words skyward daily for him and will continue to do so.

----------


## Solar Geek

Good news. prayers continuing.

----------


## BENESSE

Heartfelt prayers for Hunter that he may continue to recover and bounce back to his old self, his family and all the things he used to enjoy. One of them, hopefully, to hang around this crazy bunch. His voice and his presence are sorely missed.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

This is good news.  The power of prayer is real.  God has his ways and they are not for us to understand.  He does listen to us and includes our prayers in his plan.  Glad to hear John is doing better.  If what doesn't kill you makes you stronger he should be buff when he's through with this.

Alan

----------


## Phaedrus

He's a tough cookie, with a bit of help from above I'm hoping he's up and around soon!

----------


## BENESSE

Let's all agree that if we get any trolls we'll keep them around long enough til Hunter gets back. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## 1stimestar

> Let's all agree that if we get any trolls we'll keep them around long enough til Hunter gets back.


Lol oh I so love this idea.  Too funny Benesse.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

> Let's all agree that if we get any trolls we'll keep them around long enough til Hunter gets back.


So, Hunter is a Troll Hunter, is he?  I haven't been around long enough to notice, or I'm just slow on the uptake.  Probably both.

I used to enjoy messing with trolls on a LotR forum that I used to frequent.  Hunter and I must be related somehow.

----------


## BENESSE

Nothing energizes this crowd more than a good, passing for real, troll. 
Nothing makes your heart beat a little faster than when you realize something is off here but you still don't want to ring the buzzer out of concern of offending a potential new member. So everyone plays along and the next thing you know your little toy has been banned. And there you are, fangs out, ready to tear him a new one, all that pent-up energy with nowhere to go. The thread would continue long after the troll is gone but you can tell it's just not the same. 

Hunter would be up there with the rest of us playing along and he was good at it. I know it would give him pleasure if we ever got another "live" one.

----------


## Rick

We haven't had a good troll toss in a while. Yeah, Hunter would like that.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Hunter would be up there with the rest of us playing along and he was good at it. I know it would give him pleasure if we ever got another "live" one.


Ms. B, Hunter would get on the PM network and plan those troll tosses!  There would be 4-5 of us coordinating our questions, replies and veiled, and sometimes not so veiled, insults.  

We are retired, what else do we have to do with our lifetime of experience dealing with dumb-a$$e$.

----------


## BENESSE

> Ms. B, Hunter would get on the PM network and plan those troll tosses! There would be 4-5 of us coordinating our questions, replies and veiled, and sometimes not so veiled, insults. 
> 
> We are retired, what else do we have to do with our lifetime of experience dealing with dumb-a$$e$.


It's the best of all worlds. And everyone can walk away unharmed...although a well-delivered punch in the snout once in a while would feel pretty good.

----------


## crashdive123

They'd include me in the PM's..........but only to tell me not to ban the troll until they got bored.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## randyt

any news!!!!

----------


## crashdive123

Nothing more yet.  I'll call this weekend if I don't hear anything sooner.

----------


## crashdive123

Almost lost him earlier this week.  They put the feeding tube in and he's still fighting.

----------


## Rick

He's in my daily prayers. My fingers are crossed too if that helps.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Well, I really don't guess there's much more to say than has already been said.  

Thoughts and prayers to him and his family.

Alan

----------


## 1stimestar

> Almost lost him earlier this week.  They put the feeding tube in and he's still fighting.


Prayers to them all.  How is Mrs. Hunter holding up?

----------


## Solar Geek

I am so sorry for what he's going through and prayers continuing .

----------


## Phaedrus

Not much for us to do but pray if you're the praying type, and to wait.  Poor guy and his wife have been through so much, hopefully they can help him back.

----------


## el-amigo

Is it known what is the exact problem?
Keep fighting, Hunter! You're in our thoughts.

----------


## crashdive123

I am saddened to report that we lost H63 (John) last night.  Rest in peace my friend.

----------


## madmax

How sad.  We will miss him.  R.I.P.

----------


## randyt

rest in peace Hunter

----------


## Old GI

RIP Brother

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

I'll miss him.  I only knew him a short while here on the boards, but he was generous and good natured.

----------


## Seniorman

I'm sorry to hear about Hunter 63.  I offer my condolences to his family.

S.M.

----------


## Ken

Im terribly saddened to learn of Hunters passing.  I remember his very first post, and we had some great phone conversations.  John contributed a lot to the Forums.  Prayers for Hunter and his family.  May he rest in peace.

----------


## Fixit

RIP . He will be missed.

----------


## kyratshooter

It's OK.

All of his dogs that had gone before him were waiting on the porch with their tails thumping and his 10 gauge Ithaca was leaning against the door.  The boat was already in the water waiting for him, there is a glaze of ice on the surface, and the sun will never set on this opening day.

I am glad I got to share a campfire with him one cool frosty evening in the mountains.  I wish there could have been more.

Goodbye John.

----------


## el-amigo

I find no words... He was a very good and active member of the forum when I joined.
Although I read a lot, and do not write too much here, I truly liked to read his posts.

Hunter, you'll be missed very much!

Condolences to the family.

----------


## pete lynch

RIP, Hunter. You will be fondly remembered and sadly missed.
My condolences to Mrs Hunter and the rest of their family.

----------


## Phaedrus

Smoke sent for his wife and family.  Not the new I'd hoped for.  He was such a good guy, he will be greatly missed.  RIP, Hunter!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It's OK.
> 
> All of his dogs that had gone before him were waiting on the porch with their tails thumping and his 10 gauge Ithaca was leaning against the door.  The boat was already in the water waiting for him, there is a glaze of ice on the surface, and the sun will never set on this opening day.
> 
> I am glad I got to share a campfire with him one cool frosty evening in the mountains.  I wish there could have been more.
> 
> Goodbye John.


 I was thinking the same thing, about his four legged family greeting him. Rest in peace, Hunter.

----------


## Rick

There are some inherently good men in this world and their passing is like the removal of a piece from the puzzle. The picture will never be quite complete again. John was one of those men. He will be missed.

----------


## hayshaker

jhon (hunter63) your already missed really. RIP  brother.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

In my short time here, I found him to be one of those guys who made people feel at ease, ... as if they were home or in a friendly camp.  That's the way he made me feel over all that distance and through these boxes of wires and magic.  But, he is now experiencing the most wondrous things in God's Great Kingdom.  I will miss his posts, but I know he has gone on to a wonderful place.  Tomorrow we will celebrate the Redemption that is there for the asking, having been paid in full for all of us.  John will be right there reminding us that it is all True.

Alan

----------


## laughingbeetle

Rest In Peace Hunter63. Your knowledge and insight will be sorely missed.

----------


## Solar Geek

Very very sorry to hear this. Rest in peace John. Prayers will continue for his family.

----------


## Tokwan

I just came back to the forum after a lengthy recuperation period and was saddened to read this news. Hunter was one of the first people to welcome me to this forum, always supportive in his comments and was one of the people I really respect here. RIP my Brother, may the Lord keep you by his side always. I will miss you always.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

That hurt. We'll miss him.

----------


## LowKey

Hurt when I first read it. Still hurts now.
I will miss Hunter.

----------


## rebel

Great guy. Hell be missed.

----------


## Desert Rat!

Sad news another good man gone, Hunter63 R.I.P.

----------


## Faiaoga

> There are some inherently good men in this world and their passing is like the removal of a piece from the puzzle. The picture will never be quite complete again. John was one of those men. He will be missed.


I am sorry to hear this news.  He seemed to be a very decent and helpful person. :Angel:

----------


## Solar Geek

> I am saddened to report that we lost H63 (John) last night.  Rest in peace my friend.


Crash, Hunter was active on Homesteading Today so I posted that he had died. Many people are writing condolences. Could you let his family know? He had over 4,000 posts there and many friends.

----------


## Antonyraison

Very sad news, he will be missed. Condolences to his family and friends.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, Hunter was active on Homesteading Today so I posted that he had died. Many people are writing condolences. Could you let his family know? He had over 4,000 posts there and many friends.


I will.....

----------


## MrFixIt

Prayers sent for his family, RIP sir.

----------


## oldsoldier

So sorry to hear about Hunter's passing! He'll be missed.

----------


## 1stimestar

RIP John.  My thoughts and prayers are with his family.  Are we sending a donation or flowers?

----------


## Phaedrus

> RIP John.  My thoughts and prayers are with his family.  Are we sending a donation or flowers?


I think that would be an excellent idea.  I'm sure willing to chip in if we can do something for his wife/family.

----------


## BENESSE

Just checked in, hoping for a good update and was crushed to learn he is gone. We've never met but it felt as though I've known him for a long time. Sweet, decent soul. 
Rest in peace Hunter, we'll miss you!

----------


## chiggersngrits

I will miss him.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weURRxpDaBQ

----------


## natertot

My life has been a bit chaotic so I have not been here much lately. I was doing a check in when kyrat pointed this tragic loss out to me. H63 was a man I am glad I had the opportunity to know and meet. He was a kind man with lots of knowledge and was always willing to part with it. His departure is a loss to not only this community, but to the world.

John, keep the fire hot and the beer cold. I'll be at the camp to join you one day. Miss you til then.

----------


## Old Professor

May h63 be half an hour in heaven before the Devil knows he is dead! ( Old Irish saying )   I will really miss him. Condolences to his wife and family.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Damn! I will miss him. We had a few good chats.

----------

